# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Δεν ξέρω απο τη πάσχω!!

## Petrac

Καλημέρα σας. Είμαι καινούργιος στο forum. Το θέμα μου είναι οτι όταν βρίσκομαι σε συναισθηματική φόρτιση είτε απο κάτι δυσάρεστο που συναίβει στην ζωή μου όπως θάνατος είτε απο εναν καβγά , κάνω κακό στον συνάνθρωπο μου , στέλνοντας του μηνύματα απο ψεύτικα προφίλ στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και κοροιδεύοντας τα. Τελευταία φορά αυτό το έπαθα το καλοκαίρι , μετά απο εναν τσακωμό με τους γονείς μου , έφτιαξα ενα προφίλ και έστελνα μηνύματα σε μια κοπέλα λέγοντας της οτι είμαι αυτή απο το μέλλον. Επίσης έλεγα το ίδιο και στην ξαδερφή της. Μετά απο διάγνωση των πράξεων μου βέβαια που πάντα την εχω , έστειλα μήνυμα στην κοπέλα οτι εγω το έκανα κτλπ. Εαν και το είχε καταλάβει είδη... χωρίς να πάρω απάντηση. Στην ξαδερφή της δεν μίλησα ποτέ γι αυτό γιατί ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ την αντίδραση της , με αγνοεί εντελώς. Επίσης η ξαδερφή απο την κοπέλα μου αρέσει τρελά και την σκέφτομαι όλη την ώρα. Μπορείτε να με συμβουλέυσετε κάτι για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;; Είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα που εχω;; Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## elisabet

Καλημέρα. Πόσο χρονών είσαι; Εχεις επισκεφτεί ποτέ ψυχολόγο να το συζητήσεις αυτό το θέμα;

Εγώ από αυτό που περιγράφεις καταλαβαίνω πως μόλις πιεστείς κάνεις τα υπόλοιπα ως αντίδραση μάλλον για να γελάσεις και να ξεχαστείς. Ως αποτυχημενη προσπάθεια χιούμορ θα το χαρακτήριζα. Δεν βρίσκω δηλαδή και τίποτα τρομερό σε αυτό πέρα του ότι μπορεί να ενοχληθεί άσχημα κάποιος κάποια στιγμή και να βρεις τον μπελά σου γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι αστείο. Εσύ πώς νιώθεις όταν το κάνεις αυτό; Νιώθεις καλά; Γελάς; Νιώθεις υπεράνω που κατάφερες και ξεγέλασες ή τρόμαξες κάποιον; Παίρνεις κάποοιου είδους ικανοποίηση από αυτό;

Μου θυμίζει πάντως τις πλάκες που κάναμε με τα τηλέφωνα όταν ήμασταν μικρά. Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα ηλικία.

----------


## Petrac

Καλημέρα είμαι 18. Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας. Δεν εχω επισκεφτεί ποτέ ψυχολόγο. Όταν το κάνω αυτό δεν νιώθω κάποια ικανοποίηση ή γελάω , γίνεται αυθόρμητα μερικές φορές χωρίς να καταλάβω τίποτα αλλα και όταν το καταλαβαίνω όπως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν νιώθω κάτι νιώθω ψυχρός , βέβαια μόλις περάσει το συναισθηματικό στρές καταλαβαίνω τι έκανα και ζητάω συγνώμη.

----------


## DelMem201217a

Κάποιος πρέπει να συμβουλέψει τη φίλη σου ότι υπάρχει η διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος για να σου γίνει και σένα ένα μάθημα ότι την ψυχοπάθεια δεν πρέπει να τη μεταφέρουμε στους άλλους! Το facebook δεν είναι για να ενοχλούμε κόσμο όποτε εχουμε προσωπικά προβληματα. Φυσικα και πρέπει να πας σε κάποιον ειδικό, να σου μαθει να χειριζεσαι καταστάσεις χωρίς να ενοχλείς τρίτους

----------


## Petrac

Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Εχω να πω μόνο πως το κύριο θέμα σε όλο αυτό που έγραψα δεν είναι η " σχέση με τους γονείς μου ". Σε όλα τα άλλα που γράφετε catty θα συμφωνήσω.

----------


## Petrac

Παρακαλώ όποιος έχει κάποια συμβουλή για το πως να χειριστώ το παραπάνω θέμα ας μου την πεί. Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## ΕρμιόνηΑ.

Μαλλον απο οτι φαινεται όταν βιωνεις εντονα στρεσσογονες καταστασεις "θολώνει" το μυαλο σου, δεν μπορεις να τις διαχειριστείς και προσπαθείς να διοχετεύσεις αυτο το αισθημα σε άλλους, αλλα αυτο δεν γινεται να ειναι παντα η λυση. Θα ηταν καλο να επισκεφτείς εναν ειδικο και να βρεις τροπους διαχείρισης.

Εστάλη από LG-H815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Petrac

Καλησπέρα Κ.Ερμιόνη. Δεν μπορώ να επισκεφτώ ειδικό , οι γονείς μου δεν το γνωρίζουν και δεν θέλω να τους ανησυχήσω!! Μήπως έχετε κάποια συμβουλή για το πως να αντιμετωπίσω το θέμα του καλοκαιριού ;; και σιγά σιγά να προσπαθώ να ελέγχω τον νευατό μου σε τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις!!

----------


## Petrac

> Μαλλον απο οτι φαινεται όταν βιωνεις εντονα στρεσσογονες καταστασεις "θολώνει" το μυαλο σου, δεν μπορεις να τις διαχειριστείς και προσπαθείς να διοχετεύσεις αυτο το αισθημα σε άλλους, αλλα αυτο δεν γινεται να ειναι παντα η λυση. Θα ηταν καλο να επισκεφτείς εναν ειδικο και να βρεις τροπους διαχείρισης.
> 
> Εστάλη από LG-H815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Δεν ξέρω εαν έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι άλλο!! Πάντως χίλια ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας!!

----------

